# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Jakie badanie na obecność bakterii  organizmie?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,mąż od dluższego czasu zle sie czuje,męcza go zatoki,kaszel i ogólnie jest bardzo osłabiony.Gdzieś wyczytał , że przyczyną może być bakteria w organizmie,tylko czy istnieje jakieś badanie które taką bakterie wykryje?Z góry dziekuje

----------


## coijak

a czy mąż był u lekarza albo robił podstawowe badania chociażby jak krew, mocz?

----------


## mazia

Nie bo nigdy na to nie miał czasu,więc stwierdził, żę podjedzie do prywatnej przychodni i zrobi badania,tylko nie wiemy    jakie?Czy na początek wystarczy podstawowa morfologia i mocz czy lepiej od razu zrobić posiew?A i prostuje twierdzi że siły to ma aż za dużo.Tylko ten ciągły kaszel,zatoki i złe samopoczucie, ale nie osłabienie.

----------


## coijak

Morfologia i mocz na pewno nie zaszkodzą :Smile:  Przyczyn tego złego samopoczucia może być wiele, nie napisała Pani czy mąż np. pali/palił papierosy. A jeśli nie to przecież chociażby alergia wywołuje takie objawy. Proszę spróbować namówić męża na wizytę u lekarza, na pewno więcej Państwu poradzi. Pozdrawiam

----------


## mazia

Dziękuje za odpowiedz:-).Był u lekarza i stwierdził,że faktycznie prawdopodobnie alergia,ale jeszcze spróbuje go namówić na morfologie i mocz tak na wszelki wypadek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarze gowno wiedza.Nie ucza sie teraz i nie potrafia postawic zadnej diagnozy.Rozwalaja caly organizm przepisujac leki na objawy.Ciemnota panuje wsrod lekarzy.Przykro mi sie patrzec na pacjentow ktorzy latami chodza do lekarza a ten ciagle im laduje nowe to leki a koniec koncow pacjent wychodzi gorzej schorowany niz byl z nowymi dolegliwosciami.Lekarze tylko wiedza jak antybiotyk przepisac i skerowanie dac do rzekomego"specjalisty"ktory to nic nie potrafi pomoc tylko znowu leki daje.Takie to posrane to srodowisko lekarzy.Nic nie wiedza a chca leczyc.Experymentuja na ludzich i udaja wielce madrych.Apeluje do lekarzy jesli nie wiedza niech nie przepisuja lekow tylko witaminy a i to nie jest wskazane.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Nie wiem czy mogę tak radykalnie napisać jak mój przedmówca ale faktycznie wielu moich pacjentów 
którym usuwam bez antybiotyków i całej tej chemii pasożyty, bakterie , grzyby, wirusy... przychodzi 
w katastrofalnym stanie. Przez terapie antybiotykowe są nieodporni na podstawowe bakterie które 
u normalnego człowieka są w symbiozie z nim. 
Naprawdę sądzę , że instynktownie większość matek bardziej rozumie antybiotyki niż wykształceni lekarze.
Tylko ich rozwadze nie mamy armii astmatycznych zagrzybionych od antybiotyków dzieci 
Lekarze zachowują sie często jakby to był jakiś biznes i opłacało sie leczyć tylko obiawy a nie żródło choroby.
Zdrowy pacjent to nie klient.
A może leczą tak jak ich uczy dotujący uczelnie medyczne układ koncernów farmakologiczny?
A męża autorki pierwszego posta zapraszam po zrobieniu badań posiewowych na ekologiczne likwidowanie patogenów.
Zdrowotności życzę
PS
Kontakt przez nick

----------

